# One my daughter whacked



## breatheandsqueeze (Dec 5, 2010)

My daughter Ashley and I got out and made a few stands the other day and she killed this one on the second stand! She is shooting a 16 inch Shilen Select in .223 with a Bushmaster lower that I built for her with a two stage trigger. I have taught her about all I can and she is learning to be really good partner. We killed 4 and had a great day....One of the greatest joys in my life has been calling coyotes with her.
The other picture was the second stand from my camera phone this weekend just before the fun started. If my buddys pictures turn out I will post them later.
We had a good day 7 stands 6 called and killed 4. Not bad for a Saturday and still be home by 2 pm to get ready for a Christmas party.
Regards,
B&S


----------



## jeremy (Jan 26, 2010)

Thats pretty cool to be able to spend time with her like that. I have two daughters and hope at least one will have an interest in spending time with dad in the field. Congrats


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Fully intend on BOTH of my girls being well versed in the down-n'-dirty outdoor sports! Well done!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's great that you can spend quality time with her doing something you both like. Congrats to her on the kill!!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

That's pretty cool that both of you can hang out together doing something outdoors that you can both enjoy congrats B&S. Congrats to her on the kill.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the shoot, nothing better than a good family day.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

It dosent get any better than that, nice coyote


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Good for you and Ashley, B&S. You can tell by the pic she enjoys the sport and from your post how proud you are. Can't beat the feeling of the daddy/daughter thing, nothing else like it.
Congrats.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Look'in at that shoulder, she must have busted him DRT.


----------



## breatheandsqueeze (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words everyone and yes I am a proud Dad.
And yes it was a bang flop ...gotta love them V-Maxes
B&S


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Way to go Ashley!!!!!!!! We'er all Proud of ya --Great Hunt---B-S---Great Story Thanks for sharing-----Merry Christmas ___SB*


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice job and way to pass on the hunting knowledge/tradition. I look forward to when my daughter is old enough to hunt with me. I have got a while though as she is only 1 year old.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I can see the blessings you are gifted with !

Good for you !! And her too.


----------



## Live2Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

Its great to see a Father / Daughter teaming up and going hunting, need to more of it in this old world! Needless to say, Memories that will last a life time. Great job Ashley! Keep that family tradition alive BS we need more of it!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

How do you guys hunt out there...?? It looks like rock and sage and not much more. I would think that it would be difficult not standing out.

Again...good for your team !


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

On a call said:


> How do you guys hunt out there...?? It looks like rock and sage and not much more. I would think that it would be difficult not standing out.
> 
> Again...good for your team !


Try to match the surroundings, sit still.


----------



## breatheandsqueeze (Dec 5, 2010)

I try to take at least two camo pills the night before then put on good camo and SIT STILL.
Just kidding, I generally look for something to break up my outline and try not to sit where I am skylined.
I can always find a bush or a cactus so I can set on the shady side so that I dont stick out like a sore thumb.
B&S


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice job! That is the best... hunting with family.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Im very happy you and her have that bond. I hope my kids and i can share moments like these..


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow you guys really are rough necks....sitting on cacti, ouch.

All joking aside...in the photo it looked like nothing but sage. I pictured sitting in the middle of a parking lot..lol


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a call said:


> How do you guys hunt out there...?? It looks like rock and sage and not much more. I would think that it would be difficult not standing out.
> 
> Again...good for your team !


Really easy. Western coyotes are so dumb and plentiful that we usually just pull up and shoot them from the truck. A call is rarely even needed. I once had a coyote jump into the back of the truck after I whispered out the window that I could show him a better life. He even had the common courtesy to skin himself so I didn't have to mess with it. It's really amazing out here.









In all seriousness, i've called coyotes just sitting on the ground with nothing behind me. You just gotta blend in with what's around you like bar-d said. Having the call away from you helps too. Sometimes I do think they are a bit dumb for coming to the call and not even circling down wind or looking around.

Sitting on cactus is no fun though. If I was smart I might carry a cushion or a chair along with me but I don't. I seriously just pulled a thorn out of my arse from my hunt with breatheandsqueeze 2 weeks ago. I sat on a nice pile and decided to suck it up and save the stand but I paid for it later.


----------

